# IH 1086 hydraulic/transmission dipstick



## Nalley (Mar 29, 2019)

Bought an international 1086 and it doesn’t have a hydraulic/transmission dipstick and I can’t find them online. What can I do?


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I’m assuming it’s like most tractors of that vintage. There is no dipstick, only sight glasses.


----------



## haysprout (Mar 2, 2015)

Try calling one of All States Ag Parts salvage yards. Sure they have one in the weeds somewhere.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

https://partstore.caseih.com/us/LaPorteFarmEquipment/parts-search.html#epc::mr52724ar372333

Part number 14,15

https://www.batescorp.com/engine/gauges/product-url-29915.html

I would try to find used first.


----------



## Nalley (Mar 29, 2019)

IH 1586 said:


> https://partstore.caseih.com/us/LaPorteFarmEquipment/parts-search.html#epc::mr52724ar372333
> 
> Part number 14,15
> 
> ...


Wow $90!!! I'll have to go find an international junk yard, lol. Thank you!!


----------



## cobfly (Feb 25, 2020)

Do the 5 gal over full when you get the new stick. Plenty of info on RPM forums.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

cobfly said:


> Do the 5 gal over full when you get the new stick. Plenty of info on RPM forums.


Can you briefly elaborate ?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

https://www.redpowermagazine.com/forums/topic/127931-hy-tan-5-gal-over-explained/

Sounds like in most cases the 5 gallon over thing is a placebo. I do know it can work on the smaller IH tractors like the 656/666/686.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

The 5 gallon overfill is a method to alleviate hydraulic pump cavitation issues when the o ring on the pickup tube fails and allows air to enter the system. The only thing bad about 5 gal. over fill is it's a little more expensive for an oil change. Hurts nothing, and actually helps axle bearing lube on hilly land.


----------



## cobfly (Feb 25, 2020)

I do it because of fairly steep slopes in that field


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Good idea To overfill by 5 gallons. I have never done it on our 86 series tractors. . Those tractors have always amazed me and our 86 series tractors are getting a fair amount of hours on them. The thought even crossed my mind have tried to find a good 86 series tractor half decent hours. I guess I should not been surprised to find out anything half decent or remotely close to that Is in the $20k's


----------



## cobfly (Feb 25, 2020)

Found this last year, $10000. New clutch and ipto. Bolt on duals, full set of weights. 2355 for $1500.


----------

